# Still Learning so more help please



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
Can someone let me know what connection is used by the camp site electricity supply.
Is it a connector ie three holes and securing cap or a plug ie three prongs.

Also does anybody know whether the roof of a mohican can stand the weight of a person, mine has a rack at the back but not sure if it is safe to proceed any further down roof.

Cheers
Terry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all campsites I've found in the UK, and the majority in Europe use the standard blue Euro connector - you should have a lead with your 'van - female at one end, male at the other - one hooks to the 'van, one to the terminal.

It's useful to get an adaptor form old 2-pin continental to the blue like
this. Then if you come across any sites with the old style terminals you will be able to hook up ok.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Also get a 3 pin UK adaptor similar to the continental one in Mikes link.
I would never stand on the roof of my MH with the same construction as yours. However, many people do :roll:


----------

